# Point structure of worldmark unfair?



## urbiman (Jul 3, 2014)

I had a look at different timeshare systems and while worldmark has overall a very competitive offering that is only true for 2BR reservations. 

While in most other systems 1 BRs are significantly cheaper than 2 BRs (about 30%) in Worldmark they are only 10% cheaper - making 1 BR reservations (and below) unattractive:

RED season
Studio - 8,000 credits
1 BR  - 9,000 credits
2 BR  - 10,000 credits
3 BR - 12,000 credits

Is there some kind of "trick" or is it just the way it is and worldmark is not for people that want to make reservations for 1BR or smaller?


----------



## ronparise (Jul 3, 2014)

urbiman said:


> I had a look at different timeshare systems and while worldmark has overall a very competitive offering that is only true for 2BR reservations.
> 
> While in most other systems 1 BRs are significantly cheaper than 2 BRs (about 30%) in Worldmark they are only 10% cheaper - making 1 BR reservations (and below) unattractive:
> 
> ...



it is what it is, no trick

Look at it from another direction...the 2 bedroom is only 11% more than the one bedroom.  The fact is that 10000 credits for a 2 bedroom in red season is a bargain among timeshares..(at my mf under $600)  9000  credits for a one bedroom a little less so...but still a pretty good price


----------



## cotraveller (Jul 3, 2014)

urbiman said:


> I had a look at different timeshare systems and while worldmark has overall a very competitive offering that is only true for 2BR reservations.
> 
> While in most other systems 1 BRs are significantly cheaper than 2 BRs (about 30%) in Worldmark they are only 10% cheaper - making 1 BR reservations (and below) unattractive:
> 
> ...



The credit requirements you listed appear to be for exchanges of WorldMark credits for an exchange through RCI or II.  What resort did you base your data on?

A typical WorldMark resort has the following credit requirements for booking a week in Red Season.  I took this from the worldMark web site using the Birch Bay resort listing. With the exception of some of the newer resorts, most WorldMark resorts follow this pattern.

Studio - 7,000 credits
1 BR  - 8,000 credits
2 BR  - 10,000 credits
3 BR - 12,000 credits
3 BR Penthouse - 18,000 credits.

Compared to a 2 Br, the studio is 30% less and the 1 Br is 20% less.  I don't have the point requirements for any of the other point systems available at the tip of my fingers so I don't know how WorldMark compares with those.


----------



## urbiman (Jul 4, 2014)

You are right the points are based on the RCI/II exchange. The 30% price difference between 1BR and 2BR I saw (for example) at HGVC.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 4, 2014)

It is true that it is a strange point structure.  I won't call it unfair because to the person booking a larger unit it is a fabulous deal.    Since I really only need 1 BR most of the time (I don't stay at a studio if I have a choice), the small delta between a 1BR and larger units does not bother me as the MF is so low.  In some resorts where there is no 1BR, like my recent reservation at Depoe Bay, it does not bother me to book a 2BR even though I really only need a 1BR.  It would have bothered me more if I had to use double the points to get a 2BR when the resort does not have a 1BR.


----------

